

Elsevier Store - Over 16000 books DRM free for $1 - npalli
http://store.elsevier.com/coArticle.jsp?pageid=17600012

======
mikhailt
Umm, no. That's not what it said.

They went DRM-free on their books, meaning their collection of 16000 books are
now DRM-free.

There is some sale for some books selling for 1$ but absolutely nothing about
the entire collection being available for 1$.

This is misleading.

~~~
leephillips
There are 100 books on sale for $1 each

------
andor
The watermarks in their PDF files are quite ugly: they put "This book has been
licensed to XYZ" on the left side of each page. Since those lines are seperate
text objects, they are also trivial to remove. For $1 ugly watermarks are
okay, but the regular price of many of those ebooks is more than $100. There
must be a better way to do this...

Update: the watermarks are actually in their own layers that can be hidden in
Evince. Nice, I didn't expect that! On the other hand, the PDFs lack a TOC.

------
jackmaney
Can anyone link to a single book that has a listed price of $1? On the left-
hand side, one can supposedly browse "$1 eBooks by subject", but all of them
appear to cost __way __more than $1.

For the hell of it, I went to the "Mathematics and Statistics" section of
these supposed $1 ebooks and added _Information-Theoretic Methods for
Estimating of Complicated Probability Distributions_ to my shopping cart,
thinking that maybe the discount isn't activated until items are in one's
shopping cart. Nope! Not only is the ebook still $200 in my shopping cart, but
there's no obvious way to remove the item from my shopping cart.

~~~
obsurveyor
Add the ONESALE code to your cart and they change to $1.

~~~
jackmaney
Ah, that worked. Thanks!

------
pella
bad title, for EU only 100 eBooks for 1 EUR+Tax , not 16000 eBooks :
[http://store.elsevier.com/coArticle.jsp?pageid=18100024&loca...](http://store.elsevier.com/coArticle.jsp?pageid=18100024&locale=en_EU)

-Offer valid until November 5, 2013.

-Limit 10 books per order with this offer.

~~~
greenyoda
In the US, it's also only 100 books that are available for $1.

------
erkose
Or you can just go to Project Gutenberg which "offers over 42,000 free ebooks:
choose among free epub books, free kindle books, download them or read them
online." [http://www.gutenberg.org/](http://www.gutenberg.org/)

~~~
shadowfox
> Or you can just go to Project Gutenberg which "offers over 42,000 free
> ebooks

I am not sure Elsevier's collection intersects very much with Gutenberg.

------
obsurveyor
Don't buy the ePub or PDF only versions of books. They do not give you files
of either format. They're some weird Adobe DRM that can only be opened in
Adobe Digital Editions.

~~~
leephillips
I bought three PDFs and they were normal PDF files with no DRM. High quality,
nicely typeset. They work in Evince with no problem. One of them was _Low Tech
Hacking_ , which is a fun book that talks about lock picking, social
engineering, WiFi exploits, and more.

~~~
obsurveyor
It's the ones that are listed specifically as just "PDF" or "EPUB" not the
ones labeled "Mobi, EPUB, PDF."

I picked up Low Tech Hacking too. :)

------
obsurveyor
This site is bad. You can't order more than 3 ebooks at a time.

------
tmikaeld
Couldn't find any book on programming?

